# Looking For work



## scopex (Nov 18, 2007)

Qualified City and Guilds BTEC Time served Heavy Vehicle Mechanic with Irtec Licensed qualifications 17 years experience. Worked at Truck repair Dealerships and large waste collection company in UK, Knowledge of Hydraulics/ Electrics and welding fabrication also Scania Volvo and Daf trucks. Want to move to Spain to be with girlfriend who has been living in Spain for 7 years. Learning Spainish at the moment have basic level of understanding the language.

What are my chances of finding full time employment in Alicante Murcia area and what kind of salary would i expected ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scopex said:


> Qualified City and Guilds BTEC Time served Heavy Vehicle Mechanic with Irtec Licensed qualifications 17 years experience. Worked at Truck repair Dealerships and large waste collection company in UK, Knowledge of Hydraulics/ Electrics and welding fabrication also Scania Volvo and Daf trucks. Want to move to Spain to be with girlfriend who has been living in Spain for 7 years. Learning Spainish at the moment have basic level of understanding the language.
> 
> What are my chances of finding full time employment in Alicante Murcia area and what kind of salary would i expected ?


Well on paper you shouldn't have a problem, but without strong Spanish language skills you are going to be limited to Expat establishments, and working with heavy trucks I guess thats going to be limiting.

Bear in mind that in Spain the average wage is €13000.00 per year


----------



## scopex (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Stravinsky. Tried Salary search nothing really coming up. Watched Sky News reported skills shortage in engineering and qualified mechanics in Spain. 
Have Spanish friend who gets paid 1000 euro per month washing hire cars at the Airport, So don't know how much paided for repairing 17 to 44 ton trucks.

Cheers.


----------

